# Is there an SMS/MMS app that has different ringtones for different contacts?



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

I was wondering of there was an app out there (like Hancent) that will let you assign a certain ringtone for a certain contact. Ex; If Harry sends me a text, I hear a certain ringtone that is unique to Harry. But when Sally send me an SMS, I hear a different ringtone. Not like the current scheme where one ringtone for ALL SMS/MMS messages.

If I am busy doing something on the other side of the room and my buddy texts me giving me greif about LSU loosing the BSC Championship game AND my wife texts me telling me where to meet her for dinner, I can decide from across the room and without looking at the phone if I am going to stop what I am doing to check the messages on my phone that I left of the kitchen table.

You can assign a different ringtone for contacts when they call, why can you do this for when they send you SMS/MMS messages?

EDIT: GoSMS seems to be the only choice for this functionality.


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

Handcent, Go SMS, im pretty sure stock SMS will do that too. The trick is figuring out how to do it. Took me forever to find it in go.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nawdman (Aug 23, 2011)

set the ringtone under the contact and it should work.



barcodelinux said:


> I was wondering of there was an app out there (like Hancent) that will let you assign a certain ringtone for a certain contact. Ex; If Harry sends me a text, I hear a certain ringtone that is unique to Harry. But when Sally send me an SMS, I hear a different ringtone. Not like the current scheme where one ringtone for ALL SMS/MMS messages.
> 
> If I am busy doing something on the other side of the room and my buddy texts me giving me greif about LSU loosing the BSC Championship game AND my wife texts me telling me where to meet her for dinner, I can decide from across the room and without looking at the phone if I am going to stop what I am doing to check the messages on my phone that I left of the kitchen table.
> 
> You can assign a different ringtone for contacts when they call, why can you do this for when they send you SMS/MMS messages?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vibe will give you different Vibrations but not ringtones.
It works quite well


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Go SMS does this easily.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

nawdman said:


> set the ringtone under the contact and it should work.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


that only works for call ringtones, not SMS or MMS.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Go SMS does this easily.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


 Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Go SMS does this easily.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Yes, you are right. Go SMS does this easily. It's just a little bloated for me. But it does what I want it to. Thanks for the tip.


----------

